# MCFC anyone?



## CyanideXO (Feb 20, 2015)

Last year was Motor City Fur Con's first run, which I had gone to and loved. Thinking about going again this year if I have the money and the time off from work. Anyone else going this year?


----------



## Star-Shade (Feb 22, 2015)

CyanideXO said:


> Last year was Motor City Fur Con's first run, which I had gone to and loved. Thinking about going again this year if I have the money and the time off from work. Anyone else going this year?



Hello, Cyanide!  I will be attending this year. ^_^  This will be my second con. <3


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Mar 18, 2015)

I plan on going should finances allow


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 18, 2015)

CyanideXO said:


> Anyone else going this year?



No.


----------



## nibbler125 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yup i'll be there, This is my second con ever and I got a new fursuit that will be coming out for the first time. "look for the coon in the parade with the model airplane"


----------



## mutants (Apr 7, 2015)

Was there anything that was really... you know, worth it to go and spend the money to go for? Any good panels, events, people, etc.? If not, I don't see a reason to spend money on MCFC instead of saving for something like AC.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Apr 7, 2015)

mutants said:


> Was there anything that was really... you know, worth it to go and spend the money to go for? Any good panels, events, people, etc.? If not, I don't see a reason to spend money on MCFC instead of saving for something like AC.


When I went last year, it was rather...small. It seemed like the whole experience had been exhausted rather quickly.

But I think it's still trying to grow.

Idk. I wasn't there long enough to develop a super solid opinion.


----------

